# SSO Home Depot Contest feeler



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

Who would be down? We had one about 3 years ago and it went pretty well. Now that we have an actual luthiery section and tons of people build around here I think it could be cool.

I don't have anything to offer up as a prize so we could discuss that. 

Also rules.
Last time there was a $100 dollar limit on materials and restrictions on place to buy stuff. Usually limited to local Home Depot, Lowes, local hardware stores etc. Pickups were exempt from this.

Discuss!



Mine and Troy's from the first comp!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd totally be down for this even though I have limited access to power tool.

Count me in


----------



## skeels (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like a blast to me! 

We could have a power tools exempt build!


----------



## espman (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in

+1 on no power tools


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 25, 2013)

If there's a better explanation, I might be down


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

Seems like fun. If I can I'm down. Are we allowed to use scrap wood or shit we find around like pallets and stuff?


----------



## AndrewG716 (Apr 25, 2013)

Count me in if it's still open at the end of May.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish I could find the original contest page. Unfortunately it looks as though it got deleted.

Some people chose to go without power tools (mako comes to mind) However I think the competition was usually judged by the photo journey of the build instead of the final product. 

Also the competition would last at least two months. I think three is likely a better timeframe. 

Maybe June july august?


----------



## mtlSam (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds awesome, I'd do it


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 25, 2013)

Customisbetter said:


> Also the competition would last at least two months. I think three is likely a better timeframe.
> 
> Maybe June july august?


 
I'd like, it would be very helpful for those who will do a first build (like me) and will more likely have hard time at some point ahaha


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 25, 2013)

Lessgooo!

Are local woodworking shops fair game as well?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

^Probably not Captain. If your guitar is made out of the finest mahogany in your county people might be a little pissed.


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

What are the frets on your guitars? Is this some adapted Home Depot material as well? A thorough list of rules would help. I'd maybe do it


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

Customisbetter said:


> ^Probably not Captain. If your guitar is made out of the finest mahogany in your county people might be a little pissed.



What if I have large amounts of scrap mahogany to use for a top or something?


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> What if I have large amounts of scrap mahogany to use for a top or something?



Does HD or lowes sell said mahogany? If not I'd think it doesn't fit into the rules. The idea is to put everyone on a level playing field


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 25, 2013)

Well if there is a price limit on things that really wouldnt work out too well in my favor  but that's understandable. 

Unless....I were to build a one piece mahogany bass with no wings and the neck is also the fretboard with the truss rod in the back of the neck...because logic...we should probably get a solid list of rules and guidelines and what not lol


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Apr 25, 2013)

What about hardware? Is that exempt from the cost? A bridge and tuners usually costs over $100 unless you like junk


----------



## tedtan (Apr 25, 2013)

rekab said:


> Does HD or lowes sell said mahogany? If not I'd think it doesn't fit into the rules. The idea is to put everyone on a level playing field


 

Probably not, but I do have a local hardware store that does.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a build thread here if you guys want to see what i did last time... Ill PM the mods to see if we can scrounge up the original thread and rules.

Homemade Airline Build - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

So none of the scrap wood I already have. What about pallets? Do they count. I imagine you can get them at home depot or just in dumpsters and shit.


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 25, 2013)

This would be awesome. Only thing is that a lot of us aren't in the US, so we don't have Home Depot and such. Bunnings is one of the main chains in Australia, New Zealand has Mitre 10.. if that helps.


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2013)

It's not about using stuff you already have or WHERE you get it, just, don't use specialized/exotic materials. If you live two blocks from Gilmer woods and he happens to give you a pile on pine 2x4s lol, then it'd be admissible. 

The idea is, use materials that would be considered easily available to a non-luthier/cabinet/furniture maker. Like I said, it's not about specifics... you can usually feel out pretty good if you're using something that's a "no-no".



AwDeOh said:


> This would be awesome. Only thing is that a lot of us aren't in the US, so we don't have Home Depot and such. Bunnings is one of the main chains in Australia, New Zealand has Mitre 10.. if that helps.



Nothing wrong with that. A normal hardware/home improvement store works.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

Got it. I can work with that. Hopefully by the time this starts, I'll be done with my current guitar and have some money to work with.


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

How about we answer these for starters:
1. Budget and how to prove it (I suggest we photo receipts and not allow the "I had this on hand" unless its the 'real' guitar parts such as pickups so we can prove origin of wood/parts)
2. Acceptable shopping locations. (if freebies are available lets place a material limitation)
3. Hardware/frets. Can we use real guitar bridge/nut/pickup/etc or no? Is this part of budget?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

Things like Guitar bridges and frets CAN be made by hand but I wont hate you if you buy them. My build had real frets but I made my bridge out of scrap metal. Its all a gray area. 

However I would like to keep the $100 budget as strict as we can. You can buy a sweet schaller bridge but how much does that leave you for everything else?


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

So $100 is all inclusive? Every single part needed from hardware to pickups to wood?
Seems like frets, tuners, and a pickup would take care of the $100 if you don't get super crafty


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2013)

Most of the guideline can afford to be pretty loose, I think.

The $100 thing, for example, it'd be pretty obvious if somebody tracked down a burl walnut dining room table to use as a top. If you're using "home improvement store woods" that usually going for ~$3 and ~$10 a board, it should be a pretty easy to stay in the parameters.

I think things like fitting within the guidelines and being well documented help your chances of being voted for anyway; which makes culling participants based on those same factors unnecessary. To be disqualified, it'd probably be pretty blatant what you did. 

I'm on the fence about frets/pickups. Last time around, I don't think those things were make or break anyway...? My two-cents, I'd say things like that which are usually "necessary" on a finished guitar should be okay (especially since you're incurring the expense of building it, and should therefore get some use out of it after this contest is over) but people who chose to stick strictly to what's available at the hardware store have the opportunity to get creative, which probably helps their chances in a vote. I'd be a lot less impressed by a pseudo-professional looking fretboard than I'd be with a brad nail frets, etc.

EDIT: Regarding electronics, I'd say the same as above although _*personally*_, I'd think getting your electronics from Radio shack or something similar vs. Allparts/Stewmac would probably fit more within the parameters and help your case.


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say most likely I'm in. I've never built a guitar from scratch so mine will suck but I'm down to get creative.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2013)

Also guitars do not NEED potentiometers.


----------



## skeels (Apr 25, 2013)

There should be prize categories like, most primitive, least money spent, etc.

I'm going for that last one.


----------



## Randy (Apr 25, 2013)

All good ideas. We'll use this thread to flesh things out and once we've got a basic idea of interest and guidelines, we should probably make an official rule list and take a semi-official headcount.

I think categories might be a pretty cool idea.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 25, 2013)

Categories would definitely be super sweet. Not so people have to build to fit a certain category, but so there is some distinction between builds. Personally, I'd like to be able to get actual fret wire and pickups simply because I would probably mod the thing after the contest is over and make it a refined polished axe. Just me anyways. 

As for the wood, lets just say it all has to come from a big box lumber yard/hardware store? So that way no matter the country, we are all on the same page lol

OH! And to make it all official, have everyone that wants to participate put their names down and after a certain date the competition is closed to new people? Then after it all see if enough interest was generated to make it a regular type thing?


----------



## The Griffinator (Apr 25, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun. I'm in.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 25, 2013)

All the wood for my guitar i'm building right now came from a Menards store, beside the 2 purpleheart strips with came from a local Woodcraft store. I may be interested in doing the challenge but I would like to have a set of rules set in stone before I say i'm all in.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 25, 2013)

*I'd like to have a specific list of allowable materials and/or allowable locations to buy materials.*

I bought my maple and purpleheart at a large local lumberyard for $52 and change for my current bass build. The wood looked sick after planing off the rough.






Is this acceptable? Because from what I've read so far it conforms to less than $100 and it was purchased at a large local lumberyard. 

I have no problems building with $4 maple and mahogany boards from Home Depot if that will keep the competition even, but this rule needs to be more specific since we all have access to different materials and costs.

I also agree that, depending on number of entrants, categories could be set. Or set specs to fall within in general or per category. I can't imagine a nicely built strat-clone beating out a headless 23-27 scale fretless 8 string mutant head-to-head.

I'll gladly make the above abomination for $100 if it's an open competition!


----------



## Gregori (Apr 25, 2013)

I think using exotic, or even semi-exotic woods(like purple heart), aren't in the spirit of the contest. 

There should be a list of acceptable woods to use.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

Customisbetter said:


> I have a build thread here if you guys want to see what i did last time... Ill PM the mods to see if we can scrounge up the original thread and rules.
> 
> Homemade Airline Build - Telecaster Guitar Forum



For some reason, the pine neck makes me hungry. Maybe because it looked like a sandwich.


----------



## rekab (Apr 25, 2013)

I would not count a lumber yard as big box store really. I've never seen anything exotic or all that nice at a Home Depot or Lowes but that doesn't mean one couldn't find a nice veneer at HD to slap over some 2x4s and compete with someone who's local store has better selection. I don't know.. OP what are your thoughts? You seem to be the authority on how this goes down compared to the rest of us lol


----------



## skeels (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Gregori hit the nail right on the head when he said "the spirit of the contest".

Some things like fretwire is actually cheap enough and I just scored a pup off ebay for 99 cents.

CIB made the bridge on his Airline out of scrap metal and bolts. 

I I think the point of this contest is to show how much can be made with very little at hand.

Which is what I do annyways, sooo....

I'm totally in.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't afford more wood. I'll pick up some pallets if that's allowed.


----------



## skeels (Apr 25, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I can't afford more wood. I'll pick up some pallets if that's allowed.



Yeeah can we cut down our own trees?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 25, 2013)

skeels said:


> Yeeah can we cut down our own trees?



 

Only if you can dry it out in time!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 26, 2013)

I think the key is "in the spirit of the contest." IMO, lumber yards shouldn't really count. I have a killer local one and it wouldn't be fair.

However, personally, someone buying a trussrod doesn't break the spirit of the contest. If they build a 2x4 lumber guitar, it should count. Provided you spend less than a hundred dollars, I don't see the issue with spending a little cash on fretwire, etc. However, a DIY solution would look better. 

Exceptions do apply. If someone made an ERG I can see the need to drop a little more cash on a pup. However, they TRIED to stay within the spirit of the contest. And that's what really counts.


----------



## Thep (Apr 26, 2013)

gosh, people are making this so much more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## rekab (Apr 26, 2013)

I guess the biggest reason we are making it 'so complicated' is it started as $100 and from Home Depot to which people immediately began asking "Can I use my non Home Depot/big box store lumber?", which should be an obvious no. This is why contests end up with extensive rules that cover everything including the obvious. 
If we are just going on the honor system and trust that everything is likely from a big box store that's fine by me. On the other hand, if we are really going to do a true build contest Im all for specific guidelines that make it the most challenging.


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2013)

It's going to be a mix. I don't think there's anything wrong with honor system on price because it'll be pretty obvious if you overspent, but we'll have some specific enough rules that it'll keep this challenging. 

To the guy with the maple and purpleheart planks, absolutely not, no way. Like has been outlined, this is about re-purposed, usually home-repair grade lumber. Re-using pallets or cutting down your own tree fit in the model of this contest, however.

Like was mentioned earlier, this thread is about getting the idea out there and brainstorming some guidelines. After we get some more feedback, there'll be an official headcount thread that will include the specifics. 

If anybody's on the fence about doing this because they're afraid of what'll be included/excluded, feel free to post it in here and we'll figure it out.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think it needs to be complicated. Basically say the rules as they are and if someone obviously goes against that then whoever is judging will take that into account. If the whole idea of the contest is to build is using $100 worth of stuff from Home Depot then in all honesty the guitar should pretty shoddy looking. But you can make shoddy look cool and creative. I'd personally rather someone make something really cool and simple out of some screws and hinges than someone who found a chunk of metal at HD and used their CNC to make a replica strandberg bridge (you get what I'm saying). 

Make the rules clear and if someone doesn't want to "get it" and do what they please then fine, they won't win. I'm guessing there won't be any prestigious prize to win, it's just to see what someone can pull off.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Make the rules clear and if someone doesn't want to "get it" and do what they please then fine, they won't win. I'm guessing there won't be any prestigious prize to win, it's just to see what someone can pull off.



I wouldn't be too concerned. Like mentioned earlier, we've done this once before and everyone seemed to follow the guidelines pretty well.

As a reference:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...org-home-depot-build-challenge-rules-faq.html

I don't think there was anything wrong with the old rules at all. If there are any places that could use improvement (CIB, Troy or any of the previous contestants can chime in), that's kinda what I'm looking to accomplish in this conversation; otherwise, we'll just default to the old rules.

The way things are now, I wouldn't count on a prize but we'll see. If we get enough interest, maybe something small like strings or some SSO stickers or something but as of yet, don't expect it.


----------



## Zedism (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm absolutely down for this, what an awesome idea.

I'd prefer if there were no prize though, on that subject. Let's just keep a healthy "may the best man win" spirit of competition going and see what we can all throw together. I can't wait to salvage some door hinges and chop down some random old tree or find some scrap pallets. I also think that the less money is spent, out of a $100 maximum, the better. Personally my 100 will probably go towards a set of strings, shoddy tuners, some fret wire and the silliest, cheapest pickup I can possibly find. But now that I mention it I can see the "cheapest, best build" idea being very hazy unless we set some strict guidelines, as some people here would have some excellent connections/locale to gather materials and others may have nothing at all. I'm in rural Australia myself for example, so it wouldn't be hard for me to go chop some beautifully gnarled river red gum and not have to incur on my $100 limit, but that doesn't seem to be in the spirit of competition to just go to my backyard and find lumps of gorgeous wood lying around.

Postage costs not applicable in the total 100 though, but I think that goes without saying.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 26, 2013)

Randy said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned. Like mentioned earlier, we've done this once before and everyone seemed to follow the guidelines pretty well.
> 
> As a reference:
> 
> ...



Holy crap Randy how did you find [email protected]? Both Techno and I looked forever! 


I liked the original rules and 6 months also seems reasonable. I built half of my guitar the night before the deadline in november so every second counts!


----------



## Fiction (Apr 26, 2013)

Depending on how much people do it, we could even have a $10-20 buy in, the winner gets the total buy ins. I'd definitely be down to throw in some money to offer a prize, that ways it's really not that much, for $100 6 month project. The prize would probably cover the $100 for materials.


----------



## rekab (Apr 26, 2013)

Original rules look good to me
I really don't care about prizes but won't complain if any are offered
Not a fan of a buy in. I feel some folks who are strapped for cash will be put off by it and I want everyone to have fun and openly join in


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 26, 2013)

Randy said:


> Re-using pallets or cutting down your own tree fit in the model of this contest, however



I can work with that. I'm in.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 26, 2013)

Why did the original fail?


----------



## Fiction (Apr 26, 2013)

And why was Max so brutal about its failure


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 26, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Why did the original fail?



It didn't fail! The sponsors didn't really get organized or something and there weren't any prizes but I wouldn't call it a failure. Lots of sweet guitars came out of that comp!


----------



## Valennic (Apr 26, 2013)

So those....prizes. That still a thing? Because my incentive to participate just fucking skyrocketed


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 26, 2013)

If the deadline is in November then I'm definitely down. I have some old hardware that I won't use on a full scale build so this would be the perfect opportunity to experiment.


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2013)

Valennic said:


> So those....prizes. That still a thing? Because my incentive to participate just fucking skyrocketed



Definitely not. 

The vendors/sponsors is usually a really unreliable subject. If I was considering doing this, I'd be doing it with the expectation that the prize is just the satisfaction of winning. As I said a little earlier, I might look into a small prize like stickers or strings or something to that effect but even that's a stretch considering the nature of how things are. If anything else happens on that front, it'll be after we move onto the 'headcount' stage.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 26, 2013)

Is there a gallery of the original guitars? Or should I just search around for the individual threads?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2013)

Hmm... If I get in on this am I allowed to get help from folks that have done it before? I have a hammer, a screw driver, some torque wrenches and a power drill... Don't even have a saw 

I guess I could borrow tools, though...?



Danukenator said:


> Is there a gallery of the original guitars? Or should I just search around for the individual threads?



Member Built Thread 2.0?

_____________________________

One more thing... I have a drawer full of pups, pots and switches... I feel like I'd be falling into a gray area using them as some of the pickups alone are $100+ and you guys have no way of knowing if I just bought it.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm SO subscribed to this one (as a spectator only)...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 26, 2013)

This kid is the mascot for this competition. Wish I could find his original thread but this one is just as good!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...e-guitar-wich-makes-me-know-feel-how-erg.html


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe make the prize a special kind of banner to flaunt around SSO? Or a title under their username?


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2013)

I think i started the last one we did here, and ultimately had no time to build one myself. I've actually got a few old pallets sitting in my shop and was thinking of doing a "scrap" build, so it might be fun to revive the whole Home Depot Build idea, more as a creative exercise than a "contest". I loved seeing some of the clever stuff coming out of the last series of builds.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry ab stupid pup ?s. I just re-read the OP. I'm down if it gets going. Kinda wanna be ambitious and attempt a headless design.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm broke, so budget won't be a problem. This seems like a really cool idea and a good way to give people a chance to start building without spending a ton of money. If we lack tools, are we allowed to use somebody else's?


----------



## idontevenowna7string (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm totally down. I'm going to make a Brootal Banjo. Or maybe a soprano bass.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 26, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I'm broke, so budget won't be a problem. This seems like a really cool idea and a good way to give people a chance to start building without spending a ton of money. If we lack tools, are we allowed to use somebody else's?



yes of course!


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Is there a gallery of the original guitars? Or should I just search around for the individual threads?



Peeps that actually finished their guitars:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omizations/94773-muntzs-entering-contest.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/94798-im-goin-home-depot.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/85810-aysakhs-home-depot-buildstory.html


----------



## benatat (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry for being off topic, but i've always wondered what 'feeler' meant...


----------



## Nile (Apr 26, 2013)

benatat said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but i've always wondered what 'feeler' meant...



Unsure about it.



I'd also be down as shit to do this. Looks fun!


----------



## Randy (Apr 26, 2013)

'Feeler' meaning "get a 'feel' as to what the interest level is of said topic".

If a "for sale" thread is a feeler, the person usually isn't hellbent on selling the item but if a lot of people come forward with interest or with money/items the person is interested in, they'll go through with a sale.

In the context of this thread, the 'feeler' is referring to whether or not we're going to initiate this contest. If everyone says "no, sounds stupid" then we don't do it. If enough people show interest, then we move onto the next step.


----------



## rekab (Apr 26, 2013)

I second the idea of prize = special user title/banner assigned by a mod. That would be pretty cool
I'd like to add one last clarification question: does the body/etc have to be wood or can it be other random stuff like a shovel or alternate materials assuming its still available from HD and on budget?
I think this is a dumb question and the answer is yes, but clarity for all involved would be nice.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 26, 2013)

So as long as it's bought at home depot, then any wood is fine? 

I've bought curly maple at home depot before. They don't normally stock it, but sometimes it's there with the regular maple.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 26, 2013)

Was at my local home depot today and it has maple, oak, poplar, cedar, and pine boards. Across the street at the local big store competitor they have mahogany boards for $11 as well as what home depot offers.

After taking a browse through all the home depot hardware and deck hardware, i think there are a lot of options for homemade bridges and other hardware.

I am waiting in anticipation for this contest to happen!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 27, 2013)

rekab said:


> I second the idea of prize = special user title/banner assigned by a mod. That would be pretty cool
> I'd like to add one last clarification question: does the body/etc have to be wood or can it be other random stuff like a shovel or alternate materials assuming its still available from HD and on budget?
> I think this is a dumb question and the answer is yes, but clarity for all involved would be nice.



Surprise us! 

Goddamn. Hahaha

Guys there aren't any rules! It's about creativity and documentation! Stop sharing ideas. Lol


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd say, I'd be interest in doing this! I kinda want to make a short scale guitar to tune to high A. For less than a hundred bucks, it'd be fun! Peeps, let's make this happen!


----------



## sage (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in. This will be my first "from scratch" build and I'm totally psyched.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 27, 2013)

We could make things a bit more interesting.... say $5 fee to enter the contest. Winner get's the pot 

Just a thought 

But, I'm actually really interested in this. Seems like good fun and a nice way to practice


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 27, 2013)

I hate you guys.

And I hope you all get raped by a rhino.

I'm in.



EDIT: I just want to get this out in the open right away. I'll be building my own trussrod, bridge, tuners and pickups. Only real guitar parts I'll buy are frets and strings which I already have.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 27, 2013)

scherzo1928 said:


> I hate you guys.
> 
> And I hope you all get raped by a rhino.
> 
> I'm in



Well I lost.


----------



## skeels (Apr 27, 2013)

This is going to be great! 

We forced Scherzo out of retirement! 

And my personal feelings about a cash prize are.. I'm broken. 

We could auction off the guitars and give the money to St. Jude...

That would make me feel good.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 27, 2013)

skeels said:


> This is going to be great!
> 
> We forced Scherzo out of retirement!
> 
> ...



I haven't read the entire thread, didn't know there was a buy in or something.
I liked the idea of a special tittle though.

And no, I'm not retired, I just don't have the time to make threads and update them. Work, building 3 axes and trying to do an MBA keeps me extremely busy., I don't know if I'll have the time for this build, but I think I'd greatly benefit from participating.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 27, 2013)

skeels said:


> This is going to be great!
> 
> We forced Scherzo out of retirement!
> 
> ...



That would be pretty awesome. I don't really like the idea of the buy in either. I'm broke, but I wanna do this. The auction would be cool though.


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2013)

No buy in, no cash pot.


----------



## skeels (Apr 27, 2013)

Randy said:


> No buy in, no cash pot.



That's what I meant. Me broke.

Also, Scherz I knew you weren't retired. I was making a funny.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 27, 2013)

The Saint Jude idea is pretty cool! I was just rummaging ideas about the buy in.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 27, 2013)

So uhh... when would this start?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 27, 2013)

I like the idea of staring in June.


----------



## rekab (Apr 28, 2013)

Ill second a start date of June


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 28, 2013)

I really really wish I could do this... I'm just too damn busy!!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 28, 2013)

No cash prize. I'm looking to go super cheap. This will be a practice build for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 28, 2013)

I won't be able to start mine 'til September.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> I won't be able to start mine 'til September.



I won't be able to start until I finish the one I'm building now. at the rate it's been going, I'ts gonna be a while.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll do it.

To keep cost down, I'd say Home Depot or Lowe's for wood, and something like Guitar Fetish, and/or GuitarPartsResource.com for hardware and pups.

The fretboard may be a special consideration. I'd say make it allowable to buy a pre-slotted fretboard and fretwire from LMI or StewMac, for those who don't have the tools or know-how to properly slot a board, or for those (like me) who simply don't like doing it. (LMI would be a better choice, as they offer longer scales than StewMac)

Truss rod too...Home Depot doesn't sell them...need a cheap source for those. I'd recommend Grizzly.

As for price limits, I'd say this:

$100 limit for wood products (Neck, body, fingerboard/fretboard...anything wood)
$200 limit for non wood products (truss rod, tuners, nut, fretwire, bridge, strap buttons, knobs, electronics, pickups, screws, etc....anything not wood)

Also, I'd say any necessary shipping costs for things ordered in should NOT be included.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nonono, no extra $200 for "guitar parts". That's the entire idea of the contest. It's obvious that you can't buy all the wood and propper hardware for $100... You need to get creative and make shit up as you go to stay within budget.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> truss rod, tuners, nut, fretwire, bridge, strap buttons, knobs, electronics, pickups, screws



you don't need knobs, and you can make or buy (for pretty cheap) almost all of those. the only expensive ones are the tuners and pickups.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

Well alright, if that's the way of it...sounds....fun, but difficult.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 28, 2013)

scherzo1928 said:


> Nonono, no extra $200 for "guitar parts". That's the entire idea of the contest. It's obvious that you can't buy all the wood and propper hardware for $100... You need to get creative and make shit up as you go to stay within budget.



I agree all the wood and hardware can be made from random home depot stuff, but what about the pickup(s)?

Can we use whatever spares we have, or should we be winding our own pickups using whatever we can find/afford?


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I agree all the wood and hardware can be made from random home depot stuff, but what about the pickup(s)?
> 
> Can we use whatever spares we have, or should we be winding our own pickups using whatever we can find/afford?



I think you can buy pickups. Although it might be more "in the spirit of the contest" to make them yourself, I think they're an exception as long as they stay within your $100 budget.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

So, what exactly is the goal of this competition?


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

Build a guitar with stuff from home depot or other hardware stores for under $100. doesn't have to be fancy.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 28, 2013)

Artec pickups are cheap. I believe they manufacture pickups for GFS and some others. 

For knobs, I've used wine corks on cigar box guitars.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

But why? What is the point of that? Just to see if you can?

Or is the point to try to encourage new people to pick up some tools and show them that it's neither hard nor expensive to make a decent guitar? (That's the impression I got, which was why I suggested more reasonable limitations.)


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

Gregori said:


> Artec pickups are cheap. I believe they manufacture pickups for GFS and some others.
> 
> For knobs, I've used wine corks on cigar box guitars.



pots in general are a luxury, not necessity. You don't need them. you could build a guitar with one pickup and no controls at all.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> But why? What is the point of that? Just to see if you can?
> 
> Or is the point to try to encourage new people to pick up some tools and show them that it's neither hard nor expensive to make a decent guitar? (That's the impression I got, which was why I suggested more reasonable limitations.)



It's a contest to see who can make a gem from junk materials. Or at least, that's what I thought it was.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> But why? What is the point of that? Just to see if you can?
> 
> Or is the point to try to encourage new people to pick up some tools and show them that it's neither hard nor expensive to make a decent guitar? (That's the impression I got, which was why I suggested more reasonable limitations.)



The point is to have fun, build a guitar and it helps that it can get people into building some themselves. Also, why not?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> The point is to have fun, build a guitar and it helps that it can get people into building some themselves. Also, why not?



It's an interesting goal. I just don't think, at the very least, that tuning machines and pickups should be included in the $100 budget, simply because they are impractical things for most people to be able to cobble together from hardware store parts.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 28, 2013)

Making this too complicated, you all are.


----------



## Gregori (Apr 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> It's an interesting goal. I just don't think, at the very least, that tuning machines and pickups should be included in the $100 budget, simply because they are impractical things for most people to be able to cobble together from hardware store parts.



If you really want to, you can use a piezo from Radio Shack($2 buzzer) for a pickup, and some eye bolts for tuners. But then we start getting into novelty instrument territory, which is cool for a beginner, but not very exciting to me(been there, done that).


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> It's an interesting goal. I just don't think, at the very least, that tuning machines and pickups should be included in the $100 budget, simply because they are impractical things for most people to be able to cobble together from hardware store parts.





EtherealEntity said:


>


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...esonator-microtonal-design-2.html#post3499207

Tuners. pickups aren't all that expensive if you don't plan on getting expensive ones. But I was wondering, what if I just do piezos?

EDIT: ninja'd.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 28, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...esonator-microtonal-design-2.html#post3499207
> 
> Tuners. pickups aren't all that expensive if you don't plan on getting expensive ones. But I was wondering, what if I just do piezos?
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd.



I see...I was thinking we'd be building things that someone might actually want to play. My bad.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

If you're concerned about the budget, use most or all of it on pickups and tuners. you make most of the rest yourself.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2013)

Think of it as MacGyver stranded on a Home Depot. Outside of Homedepot are 10,00 honey badgers, so he needs to stay inside until the badgers starve to death or leave.

In his boredom, he decides to build a guitar out of stuff he finds in the store.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 28, 2013)

Y'all are making this way too complicated. I *thought* the goal was to make a guitar mostly out of home depot stuff and stay under a hundred bucks. If someone wants to snag a cheap bridge, who cares? There is no prize, the goal is to have fun. If someone wants to spend $1500, fine. TBH, I know I'll be buying tuners and a bridge. I don't feel like making them. If people dock me points, fine, I just want to have fun.


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 28, 2013)

Exactly. Just build the best guitar you can out of the cheapest stuff possible.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 28, 2013)

Also, I attend a college so I'll start mine over the summer. I can't do anything after August.

EDIT: So, I propose we make a deadline not a start date. Like, January 1st of 2014. That way, people have a lot of time and no stress for the people that can't do it over the summer.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 28, 2013)

This will be my first build for a guitar as well. Going to try to make as much as I can myself without buying. Dunno about pups


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 28, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> I agree all the wood and hardware can be made from random home depot stuff, but what about the pickup(s)?
> 
> Can we use whatever spares we have, or should we be winding our own pickups using whatever we can find/afford?


You can usually find working pickups for 10$ or less on ebay, from people who threw out their pickups from low end guitars.
It's not that hard to make abridge, the tuners are the only part you really need except if you take the time to carve some wooden ones. At that budget, something I'd make would probably endup being all wood and glue, with the exception of the frets.


----------



## rekab (Apr 29, 2013)

Randy, want to post up a new version of the old official rules around the first of may or so?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 29, 2013)

THAT WAS 3 YEARS AGO?!

Jesus christ, time flies!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2013)

My prize will be a new axe if it fuckin works haha


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 29, 2013)

I am definitely in.


----------



## callankirk (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in for sure. Geez, my current build is maple/oak/poplar from Home Depot, I'm gonna be a pro at this! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm jealous of you fuckers that can get maple at Home Depot. All they have here is pine, fir, oak, cedar, and poplar.



Andromalia said:


> You can usually find working pickups for 10$ or less on ebay, from people who threw out their pickups from low end guitars.
> It's not that hard to make abridge, the tuners are the only part you really need except if you take the time to carve some wooden ones. At that budget, something I'd make would probably endup being all wood and glue, with the exception of the frets.



Early lutes used wooden frets, either with matchstick size pieces glued on, or with the fretboard's negative spaces carved down. A nylon stringed electric with piezo transducer pickups would be pretty easy on wooden frets, i think, especially if one used something hard like red oak and soaked it with CA or epoxy.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 30, 2013)

Just looked over that OG contest thread... holy shit, I can't believe it was really that long ago. Time really flies, eh?

I've still got the "Devries Achievement Award" plaque from the old contest in the shed somewhere, I think. No idea why I never sent that thing away, I spent minutes burning words into that piece of balsa wood. Minutes!



Customisbetter said:


> It didn't fail! The sponsors didn't really get organized or something and there weren't any prizes but I wouldn't call it a failure. Lots of sweet guitars came out of that comp!



From what I recall, almost everyone I talked to about prizes either totally forgot they'd agreed to anything, or agreed and then later found out they weren't allowed/able to participate for really boring reasons (with the exception of Huf, who was made a judge solely to keep him on a leash). The only guy who was still with us by the end was Frank Falbo and IIRC the guy who won the pickups managed to get himself banned before he could claim them... oops.



Danukenator said:


> Y'all are making this way too complicated. I *thought* the goal was to make a guitar mostly out of home depot stuff and stay under a hundred bucks. If someone wants to snag a cheap bridge, who cares? There is no prize, the goal is to have fun. If someone wants to spend $1500, fine. TBH, I know I'll be buying tuners and a bridge. I don't feel like making them. If people dock me points, fine, I just want to have fun.



The reason we had two categories in the first contest was to cater to both sides of the argument; there was a "judges' choice" that would pick a winner based on who best adhered to the rules, and then a "members' choice" where people voted for whichever one they liked the most without worrying too much about the minutiae of the rules. 

(As it turns out, most of the people who voted picked guitars that closely adhered to the rules, anyway, so it wasn't a huge deal.)


----------



## ElRay (Apr 30, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> I'm jealous of you fuckers that can get maple at Home Depot. All they have here is pine, fir, oak, cedar, and poplar.


The one here had Red Oak, some S4S maple. poplar, pine and "spruce/pine/fir structural" lumber. Lowes is about the same, but they'll sometimes have redwood 2x10 & 2x12. Menards is the best bet for box-store "hard wood" -- They'll have maple, mahogany & cherry. Mind you, it would be super easy to blow the entire budget on their plastic-wrapped, S4S lumber. I've also seen Ipe decking material at Menards.

Ray


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll take a crack at this and not use my CNC.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm gonna build a CNC out of shit I find at Home Depot to build my Home Depot guitar and hope it doesn't explode and kill me in the process... Like a boss...


----------



## Valennic (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm in. So is SkapocalypseNow.



canuck brian said:


> I'll take a crack at this and not use my CNC.



It's on mofucka.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll give it a try. I can promise to produce the most ghetto looking guitar out of them all


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

Wanna make a wager on that?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 30, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'll give it a try. I can promise to produce the most ghetto looking guitar out of them all


 


Konfyouzd said:


> Wanna make a wager on that?


 
If there's a "Most ghetto build" category, I'll sweep both of you guys


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## no_dice (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm interested. I'll need plenty of time, though, and it will still probably come out really shitty.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 30, 2013)

DDDorian said:


> the guy who won the pickups managed to get himself banned before he could claim them... oops.



That's, like, the essence of sevenstring hahaha! 

This is a nutty fucking forum 

edit: I would totally join in on a Home Depot Build contest after I move into my house and have my workshop set up. There's a big dedicated workshop room in it, so I would have the space to do it in. Maybe the next time after this, if this ever happens!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd wager that I'd lose that wager


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 30, 2013)

If I can scrounge up the cash for the wood, I'm in like Flynn. I'm in the process of building a few "practice" necks anyway. More practice = more betterness.

One thing that hasnt been cleared up yet, can we use pickups/tuners/bridges that we have lying around already, or do we have to get ALL NEW MATERIALS??


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't spend a fortune and keep it really low budget.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure, but can we use like a set of stock pups that are just collecting dust? Hell, most of us have a set, most likely Ibanez. Seems silly to buy new ones.


----------



## rekab (May 1, 2013)

Use any hardware you want. You'll just lose a few votes from those who wanted to see more creative options. No big deal. Just have fun and keep it as cheap as possible


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Sure, but can we use like a set of stock pups that are just collecting dust? Hell, most of us have a set, most likely Ibanez. Seems silly to buy new ones.



Hardware and pups are exempt from the $ cap I believe... Trying to build tuners might send some folks into a frenzy... I don't even wanna think about what building a pickup might be like...


----------



## Curt (May 1, 2013)

I have a set of tuners from a busted up 6 string banjo thing, and some stock electronics/ pickups from my old ibby. plus some strat saddles I bought ages ago.

all I need to buy is more solder, some wood, "frets", and something to make a bridge baseplate out of.

I'm in


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 1, 2013)

Well I'm on board. I like the idea of the deadline being January 1st. I, for one, work 50+ hours and have three kids, so more time = yes.

Edit: AND this will be a first build.


----------



## crg123 (May 1, 2013)

Haha (this is obviously not for this contest) but does this count. Lol I doubt it.

HERE is the build photos and such: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627261245377/with/6022205392/


















I figured it would show how make-shift a guitar could really be. I built this back a few years ago. The neck profile actually feels great it I used power tools and good ol' elbow grease.. I use it as a slide guitar with a home made piezo pickup.


----------



## rekab (May 1, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Well I'm on board. I like the idea of the deadline being January 1st. I, for one, work 50+ hours and have three kids, so more time = yes.
> 
> Edit: AND this will be a first build.



I'd lose interest long before then. I'd dig a one month contest but any longer than 3 and I think all the fun would wear off and people wouldn't even finish.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 1, 2013)

^ Sure, well someone suggested it and it would get my vote. More time is better for me, but majority rules. I would never in hell finish in one month. But I understand the some of you better stocked in the tools/time/experience department would get bored over a seven month challenge. I'm sure there's a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## JP Universe (May 1, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I'm sure there's a happy medium somewhere.


 

3 months?


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 2, 2013)

I honestly care less about the lenght of the competition than the starting date.

Lets start already! My idea is set and I want to start it NAOW


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 2, 2013)

Three months is ok. I still may not finish, but whatev...


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 2, 2013)

I won't be able to start building 'til late August/September.  Last full semester of school coming up and I have my huge ass project that I will need to devote time to. I feel like 6 months is a good amount of time. If you have the time now or soon then start on it and finish it early. Or if I'm the only jerk who can't build during the summer then I guess I'll have to bow out of this one.


----------



## Valennic (May 2, 2013)

Lets avoid a start date and just have a due date. Just have them finished by a certain time. That way those of us who can start, can just start, and those of us who can't, will just be able to start later on. Rolling entries and such.


----------



## callankirk (May 2, 2013)

I like that idea, Valennic - rolling submissions. Don't make a start date, just a "due-date."

Also, is this an open palette sort of gig, i.e. can I make a bass? Or does it have to be a 7 string? Just curious. I'm already playing around with some ideas. Very stoked.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

I was planning to make a bass...


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 2, 2013)

callankirk said:


> Also, is this an open palette sort of gig, i.e. can I make a bass? Or does it have to be a 7 string? Just curious. I'm already playing around with some ideas. Very stoked.


 
IMO, you can build a 7 string banjo, a 14 string bass or a 2 strings contra-bass, as long as its a stringed instrument made of home renovation shop stuff, it wouldn't matter to me

I'm thinking about building a 6 strings guitar, but with a twist


----------



## MassNecrophagia (May 2, 2013)

Why not just have a due date, as suggested, on January 1st, 2014?

Maybe the prize will be that your build thread gets stickied in the Luthiery forum for a year?


----------



## muffinbutton (May 2, 2013)

What if you use something from a convenience store or something? I have an idea (don't want to share it) but it involves getting something that's not from home depot. I can assure that it isn't from a hardwood store or whatever like the wood for my 8 string. If I need to I'll PM whoever's in charge of rules and shit and tell them what I'm thinking of.


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2013)

I can't see why that'd be an issue.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 2, 2013)

Got a better comparison, something like walmart or target would be allowed?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (May 2, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Got a better comparison, something like walmart or target would be allowed?


As long as you aren't getting hand-selected hardwoods from a lumberyard, or something, I think you'll be fine. They don't sound so much like rules as they do guidelines.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 2, 2013)

Alright cool. thanks.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 2, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Why not just have a due date, as suggested, on January 1st, 2014?


 
Thank you.



muffinbutton said:


> Got a better comparison, something like walmart or target would be allowed?


 
Yeah I think the idea is the materials must come from someplace readily available to the average Joe. RadioShack I would think would apply as well.


----------



## Danukenator (May 2, 2013)

I think the people that are "running" this just need to make an executive decision so we can get this nailed down. I feel like most people get the essence of what this is about but are debating really subjective elements.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 3, 2013)

So....Now what?


----------



## Customisbetter (May 3, 2013)

Hold your horses kids. I'll get things squared away soon enough.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> So....Now what?


BEGIN!


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 3, 2013)

All I'll add is that it would be neat to have a sub-section added for the competition in the luthiery forum, like they do in TDPRI's build competitions.

Now...


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 3, 2013)

Customisbetter said:


> Hold your horses kids. I'll get things squared away soon enough.


 
No worries. The conversation just kinda died, so I was wondering.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 3, 2013)

The mods are going to be the ones administering things. Keep your eyes peeled for an official thread when they have everything nailed down.


----------



## The Griffinator (May 3, 2013)

I had a slow day at work, so I started sketching. This will be a great summer project, I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 8, 2013)

If I get in to this i'm going to do a tele.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 8, 2013)

Totally going for a 5 or 7 string ff bass, because...why the hell not


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 11, 2013)

Well, I'm out. Seems like I'll be out of the country for a good while. Anywho, I'll share the idea I was working on.

It was going to be a headless fanned 5 stringer. The tricky part was making good tuners out of home depot stuff, and this is what I came up with.

Use a door bolt for each string!





The strings would either be tied around the little knob thing, or I'd solder a hook or something. To tune it, the bolt would have a screw running lengthwise which would be secured to another piece behind the bolt. Tightening the screw would pull the bolt backwards towards the other piece and viceversa.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 28, 2013)

Bump!!

I don,t want this idea to die, any advancement?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 15, 2013)

This should happen.


----------



## ferret (Aug 16, 2013)

I was wondering what happened to this idea the other day...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what it would take to get this to happen?


----------

